# Touch Screen Dimming



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Since I am not a technician I am not sure what the cause of that could be. I am writing to let you know that if you decide to take your Cruze in I will call and make an appointment for someone from our Technical Assistance Center to be present to look into this. Please send me a private message when you are planning to take your Cruze in and I will assist you with setting up a TAC appointment within your dealership.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

buickgn said:


> Hello, I noticed today when i had to use the heater that after about 30 minutes the whole top of the dash was very hot to the touch, along with the inside of the touchscreen area. I mean very hot, almost too hot to even touch. The touchscreen dimmed on its own and i couldent get it back to normal. I actually turned the air on to see if it cooled enough. After about 15-20 minutes without the heat on the screen reverted back to normal. Has anyone experienced this before?
> 
> Thank you
> kevin


I don't know what other conditions were around you when you noticed this, but I have noticed my touch screen dimming with lighting changes in order to be easier on the eyes (brighter with more light and dimmer with less light). But I haven't noticed anything related to heat. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

